# Eine neue Seite mit Servlet öfnnen



## Yoshi (9. Aug 2004)

Hi, 

Ich mache grad eine Ausbildung zum Entwickler und befinde mich grad im Praktikum.

Da meine Praktikumsstelle allerdings 2Stunden anfahrt entfernt ist, befinde ich mich zuhause und muss
mir alles selbst zusammensuchen.
Dazu kommt dass selbst wenn ich hinfahren würde es keinen Sinn macht, denn dort behrrscht keiner Java oder OOP!
Naja nun hab ich aber meine "Aufgabe" für meine Abschlussprüfung hier, allerdings noch keine so genaue Lösung.

Also mein Praktikumsgeber hat ein Programm Entwickelt und zu diesem soll ein Onlinebuchungssystem kommen.
Nun haben die also dieses Programm und das dazugekaufe Online Buchungssystem.
Diese beiden Programme wissen allerdings noch nichts von einander  und desshalb soll ich nun diese Schnittstelle Programmieren.

Das 1. ist in VBA 6.0 und das Buchungssystem ist PHP.

Nun wollte ich erstmal mein Programm auf der Seite von PHP anpassen und dann ins VBA Prog. einbringen.

Das Buchungssystem funktierniert über HTTP, sprich ich kann alles mit der URL übergeben.
Ich habe mich nun hingesetzt und versucht dieses erstmal zu verwirklichen, dass ich einfach einige Parameter über die URL schicken kann. . . vergebens. . .

Wir hatten wärend der Ausbildung eigentlich nur Java und kaum etwas von J2EE :bahnhof: 



Meine Idee war's nun erstmal ein kleines einfaches Interface aus einer JSP zu basteln, in welcher ich dann die Daten für eine Buchung eingeben kann.
Diese JSP gibt das dann an ein Servlet weiter, welches dann eine neue HTTP verbindung aufbauen sollte (neues IE Fenster) und die Daten dann in der URL weitergibt.

Kann mir jemand sagen ob er a.) verstanden hat was ich damit sagen wollte 
b.) ob jemand eine bessere Idee oder einen Vorschlag hat?
c.) wie ich das mit dem JSP+Servlet realisieren könnte.


Yoshi


----------



## Yoshi (9. Aug 2004)

Kann doch ned sein dass keiner was dazu sagen kann oder ?  :roll:


----------



## meez (9. Aug 2004)

Warum an ein Servlet weitergeben...
Kannst es ja direkt senden.... ???:L


----------



## Yoshi (10. Aug 2004)

Jo stimmt eigentlich schon, wollte nur halt die trennung beibehalten dass ich JSPs nur fürs frontend verwende...

Aber zum testen wäre das auch egal, aber wies funzt weiss ich auch noch ned  :cry: 
Ich müsste mir ma ein Buch dazu besorgen, hab mir auch schon die Titel ausm Forum hier rausgeschrieben, nur bin ich noch lediert, da sich eine Biene in meiner Fußsohle verewiegt hat  :shock: 

Kannst du mir sagen wie ich sowas machen kann, oder wo ich nachschauen kann??


----------



## meez (10. Aug 2004)

Das ist reines HTML...

Einfach im FORM die Felder so benamsen, wie die Params heissen sollen.


----------



## Yoshi (10. Aug 2004)

Ja das ist klar soweit.

Aber wie kann ich nun festlegen dass wenn ich mein Formular abschicke, er ne neue Seite im IE öffnet?


----------



## meez (10. Aug 2004)

<FORM TARGET="_BLANK" ...


----------



## Yoshi (10. Aug 2004)

öhm kann ja das war ein 2x fach Post, kann gelöscht werden :!:


----------



## Yoshi (10. Aug 2004)

```
<%@ page language="java" import="java.lang.*,java.util.*" %>
<%
String path = request.getContextPath();
String basePath = request.getScheme()+"://"+request.getServerName()+":"+request.getServerPort()+path+"/";
%>

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
  <head>
    <base href="<%=basePath%>">
    
    <title>My JSP 'frontend01.jsp' starting page</title>
    
    <meta http-equiv="pragma" content="no-cache">
    <meta http-equiv="cache-control" content="no-cache">
    <meta http-equiv="expires" content="0">
    
    <meta http-equiv="keywords" content="keyword1,keyword2,keyword3">
    <meta http-equiv="description" content="This is my page">
    
    <!--
    <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="styles.css">
    -->
  </head>
  
  <body>
    <form target="http://www.google.de"> 
    

User(user)

    <input name="user" type="text" size="30" maxlength="30">

    
    

Passwort(pwd)

    <input name="pwd" type="text" size="30" maxlength="30">

    
    

Anbieter-ID(aid)

    <input name="aid" type="text" size="30" maxlength="30">

    
    

Webseite(website)

    <input name="website" type="text" size="30" maxlength="30">

    
    

Buchungseiheit im Online eSchedule System(booking_unit_id)

    <input name="booking_unit_id" type="text" size="30" maxlength="30">

    
    

Datum der Buchung(booking_date)

    <input name="booking_date" type="text" size="30" maxlength="30">

    
    

Startzeit der Buchung(time_from)

    <input name="time_from" type="text" size="30" maxlength="30">

    
    

Länge in Mins(lenght_in_minutes)(immer 60???)

    <input name="lenght_in_minutes" type="text" size="30" maxlength="30">

    
    

Kundennummer(anbieter_customer_id)

    <input name="anbieter_customer_id" type="text" size="30" maxlength="30">

    
    

Bemerkungen(remarks)

    <input name="remarks" type="text" size="30" maxlength="30">

    
    

Funktion die ausgeführt werden soll(function)

    <input name="function" type="text" size="30" maxlength="30">

    
    </p>
    <input type="submit" value="Abschicken">
    </form>
     

  </body>
</html>
```

Dann müsste mir das auch ne neue Seite mit google.de öffnen?

Wenn ichs mit _BLANK mach bekomm ich die gleich JSP nur mit den Parametern in der URL


----------



## Yoshi (10. Aug 2004)

Ich habs nun erstmal so gelöst.
Ist zwar keine neue Seite sondern die aktuelle, aber geht au erstma 


```
<input type="button" name="Verweis" value="Abschicken"
onClick="self.location.href='http://www.google.de/'">
```

Danke dir  :toll:


----------

